
Man steers R/C car with his hands, not to mention an HTML5-based web app - stevederico
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/03/man-steers-r-c-car-with-his-hands-not-to-mention-an-html5-based/
======
hammock
Haha I'm sorry this is really cool, but I am just cracking up because the poor
guy spends three minutes demoing something that ought to take 10 seconds. And
then he never even shows the car moving! It's upside down the whole time!

